# Why can't I get a prescription to klonopin?



## septemberrose (Nov 29, 2011)

I suffer from a panic disorder and social anxiety disorder, I've tried most every drug in the book. Mostly ssri stuff like lexapro, cymbalta, seroquel etc etc...they keep on treating me for depression when I'm not depressed, I'm anxious! I've just failed my university semester because I had panic attacks in my car, and couldn't calm myself down to get out despite my breathing techniques! I have them at work all the time since starting my new job, and it just seems to be getting worse and worse. I haven't slept properly in about three weeks and I am honestly all over the place. I was told by a lady I met on here that she tried Klonopin. And that helped her immensely. So I did my research and learnt that a lot of junkies get addicted to benzos, so they were strict on their handing out. I was determined though, and went to my doctor to explain why I think it would be good for me to try clonazepam (trust me, was stressful enough just going to the doctors). And as soon as I said "I'd like to discuss with you getting a prescription for clonazepam" he said "No" in this really rude tone. I was so thrown back, because I didn't expect this reaction. Anyway, I asked him why and he said it was "addicting" and to "learn to live with my problem like everybody else" And I guess it was just all the stress because I started to cry and just ran out. I feel so hopeless. What is it about this drug that makes it so hard to obtain? Is it because I am eighteen? They had no problem drugging me up with numerous antidepressants when I was thirteen. Is it just Australia? Are they extra strict here with them? How would you suggest I go about getting a doctor to take me seriously in a prescription? It is these coming weeks in my life that I need to get my anxiety under control. I don't want this as a crutch, more to take my down from this heightened state. I'm so lost.:idea


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

You were on antidepressants at 13? Jeez man..no wonder you are having panic attacks and can't get a grip now..prescribing all that to an early teenager should be a crime. You never had a chance to really work on yourself on your own. **** that's depressing. ****ing doctors man.


----------



## septemberrose (Nov 29, 2011)

There's been many stages where I have gone medication free. Up until now when my anxiety is horribly peaking, I have decided I would like to put my own opinion up on the table and try klonopin. But they keep putting me back on f*cking cymbalta. It gave me a stomach ulcer the last three times but good old doc Cameron says that's a common side effect and to have it "with food".

Yeah.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

13 is really young! I got Zoloft at the age of 17 :S maybe ur body is immune against new medications since u have taken so many!?


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah sometimes its hard to get medications in Aus. We basically live in a nanny state.

I dunno much about which meds do what and how addictive they are, maybe this doctor was being cautious. A doctor wouldn't prescribe me beta blockers because he thought I'd get addicted to them (you don't get addicted to beta blockers as far as I know), but he wanted to prescribe me anti depressants. I refused the offer.

Anyway, you could try going to different doctors until one agrees to give you a prescription.

Maybe you can get a referral to a psychiatrist, then they can prescribe you what they think is necessary. Or maybe a psychologist, then if he/she deems your condition serious enough, they might recommend to the doctor to give you a prescription.

Beta blockers could possibly work. They stop the physical symptoms which might give you confidence when going into situations that set your panic attacks off. They should be easier to get even if that wasn't the case with me.

Good luck


----------



## mindtwist (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Australian medical professionals are starting to become more strict on the guidelines for prescribing so-called "drugs of dependence". The Doctor's office I go to displays prominent signage advising they will not prescribe addictive drugs under any circumstances (even if the patient is already taking them).


----------



## septemberrose (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow guess I never really realised I was medicated so young...Seems silly doesn't it? That they step up and refuse to help me now. God I feel chaotic. I honestly feel immune to most of the crap they keep putting me back on again and again. Now I just say no. No more antidepressants. The anxiety makes me depressed. I haven't tried beta blockers? Maybe I have, I'll have to look them up. I'll definitely give them some thought. I was told that with all the medications I skipped many parts of my development as a teenager, and the nerves in my brain have trouble communicating with each other. Nice job docs. Shame they pull the strict fingers out now. 

Bloody Australia! I'm going to another doc on Thursday. I'll bring the mother in with me so I don't get treated like a junky this time.:no


----------



## septemberrose (Nov 29, 2011)

mindtwist said:


> I think Australian medical professionals are starting to become more strict on the guidelines for prescribing so-called "drugs of dependence". The Doctor's office I go to displays prominent signage advising they will not prescribe addictive drugs under any circumstances (even if the patient is already taking them).


Wow really? Wtf? So they're basically becoming banned?

Damn. Americans get the guns and the drugs. We get kangaroos and Vegemite.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I would recommend asking for a referral to see a Psychiatrist, they are usually a bit more knowledgeable and open minded about psychoactive medications than GPs are in general.

If cost is an issue ask to see one who bulk bills.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

mindtwist said:


> I think Australian medical professionals are starting to become more strict on the guidelines for prescribing so-called "drugs of dependence". The Doctor's office I go to displays prominent signage advising they will not prescribe addictive drugs under any circumstances (even if the patient is already taking them).


I bet the Liquor store a few stores down the pavement from that Doctors office profits greatly from that policy. :no


----------



## septemberrose (Nov 29, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> I bet the Liquor store a few stores down the pavement from that Doctors office profits greatly from that policy. :no


Yeah I'll bet hey. Yeah, I'll go to a psychiatrist. Someone said to me "Well doctors aren't there to care for you, they are there to help you when I'm sick"

To bad mental health doesn't qualify as a sickness these days. Isn't considered anyway.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey septemberrose, its sucks that we're in this position but yes! Thats pretty much the way things are at the moment.. Maybe if he's reluctant to give you a benzo script something like Lyrica or Gabapentin might work. They're not as well known to cause addiction/abuse.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey septermberose why dont you tell us what you think the risks of going on klonopin are. Do you know that this medication can cause brain damage? Did you know that it can take years to get off of it? If someone told you how happy heroin made them feel, would you rush out to try that? Your doctor was just trying to protect you by not prescribing this drug. If you learn all about the risks and you still want it, thats another story. But do you know the risks?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah it's hard to get in Australia
It's not the answer for social anxiety problems anyway
You really need to have a history with a good doctor


----------



## septemberrose (Nov 29, 2011)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Hey septermberose why dont you tell us what you think the risks of going on klonopin are. Do you know that this medication can cause brain damage? Did you know that it can take years to get off of it? If someone told you how happy heroin made them feel, would you rush out to try that? Your doctor was just trying to protect you by not prescribing this drug. If you learn all about the risks and you still want it, thats another story. But do you know the risks?


I am well aware of the abuse and addiction involved with benzos. I know the doctor was trying to protect me, and I guess I am somewhat ignorant. But he wasn't nice about it in any way whatsoever. Nor did he explain these things to me. Klonopin is not considered as addictive as xanax or lorazepam. But my anxiety gets so acute and unbearable I can't help but want something to calm me down you know? I wasn't aware it causes brain damage. I met a lady at my meditation class who says she uses it on days that are exceptionally bad with her anxiety and it helps her get through. That's what I'd like to use it for. But I do realise that this poses a risk of dependancy. I'm not asking for a years worth. Maybe two weeks to get me through my examinations at university, as this drug can be prescribed for short periods. And though this drug is addictive, and dangerous with alcohol (I don't drink) those are the risks I was aware of. But nothing else seems to work. And the idea of learning to live with this panic is something that devestates me. As I try everyday to cope. I'm not trying to whine here...I apologise if that is how I sound. But If it helped a lady with anxiety as acute as my own, then I would like to try and give it a shot. Of late I find it impossible to sleep, work and study. I can't even get out of my car sometimes after driving an hour to my classes. If my life has taken on this restrictive state, I will risk dependancy to try and open up more routes and enjoy life. But I didn't know about brain damage? Could you tell me some more please?

Wunderbez: I haven't heard of Lyrica or Gabapentin! I'll look into them. I always read into what medication I'm taking. When I get a script I don't buy the medication until I look at the side effects and others experiences. If they don't have addiction as side effects it is definitely worth looking into it! Hopefully they are available in australia. 

Thanks guys


----------



## septemberrose (Nov 29, 2011)

Also, no I would never do heroin... I'm not trying to get into drug abuse here.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry you're having a hard time getting what you need. I also have panic disorder along with my social anxiety and the first doctor I went to told me no too. She felt that I would probably get addicted and then she would have to deal with an addict coming to see her every month. She implied this in so many words. However, she did refer me to another doctor that didn't mind prescribing benzos. As long as you only take them as needed and don't abuse them they really do help. When I took it for the first time, ALL my panic was gone. I had forgotten what it felt like to be normal. If you can't get klonopin, then see if your doctor will prescribe you Nardil. It is infamous for completely stomping panic attacks in the face. It's an maoi and some doctors are wary of prescribing that too because there are a lot of interactions that you have to be careful about. However, you can take it long term without worrying about addiction. Good luck in finding a med that works for you. Sorry your doctor is being an ***.


----------



## septemberrose (Nov 29, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Aww I'm sorry you're having a hard time getting what you need. I also have panic disorder along with my social anxiety and the first doctor I went to told me no too. She felt that I would probably get addicted and then she would have to deal with an addict coming to see her every month. She implied this in so many words. However, she did refer me to another doctor that didn't mind prescribing benzos. As long as you only take them as needed and don't abuse them they really do help. When I took it for the first time, ALL my panic was gone. I had forgotten what it felt like to be normal. If you can't get klonopin, then see if your doctor will prescribe you Nardil. It is infamous for completely stomping panic attacks in the face. It's an maoi and some doctors are wary of prescribing that too because there are a lot of interactions that you have to be careful about. However, you can take it long term without worrying about addiction. Good luck in finding a med that works for you. Sorry your doctor is being an ***.


Sorry you had trouble too  Thank you for that advice I will definitely look into it! Yes, I can't remember what it feels like to be normal...Thank you guys, all this advice has really brightened my day. It's nice to relate to people for once <3


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

septemberrose said:


> Sorry you had trouble too  Thank you for that advice I will definitely look into it! Yes, I can't remember what it feels like to be normal...Thank you guys, all this advice has really brightened my day. It's nice to relate to people for once <3


No problem hon. Good luck


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

septemberrose said:


> Is it just Australia? Are they extra strict here with them?


Here in the US, psychiatrists will hand out extremely dangerous prescription drugs like candy on Halloween.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Klonopin is *far* more dangerous and bad for you than heroin, so if you would never do heroin don't even think about taking clonazepam.

However, if you want to reconsider, then it doesn't seem unreasonable to use clonazepam once in a while. The danger comes when you take it every day. Its just like heroin in that regard though, I mean its so easy to say "i will only take it once in a while" but then eventually start taking it every day.



> Of late I find it impossible to sleep, work and study.


statements like this worry me. You see, klonopin might help you so much with this. Then what will you do? If it makes you sleep like a baby, and you already cant sleep without it, well it will also cause rebound effects meaning on the nights you dont take it, it will become even more difficult to sleep. In other words, if you already are having a hard time getting by, and then you find something that makes it way easier to get by when youre on it *but more difficult to get by when you're not* how is that really a help?

If you truly believe you can keep your usage to occasional, go for it.

Also, why don't you drink alcohol? Benzos are basically alcohol in a pill, only much worse for your brain. Why dont you just use alcohol instead? No prescription needed.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

septemberrose said:


> Wunderbez: I haven't heard of Lyrica or Gabapentin! I'll look into them. I always read into what medication I'm taking. When I get a script I don't buy the medication until I look at the side effects and others experiences. If they don't have addiction as side effects it is definitely worth looking into it! Hopefully they are available in australia.


They ARE available in Aus, but quite expensive. If money is no issue then ask the doctor. I think Gabapentin is about half the price of Lyrica though. Not 100% sure..

Good luck


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Here in the US, psychiatrists will hand out extremely dangerous prescription drugs like candy on Halloween.


I think many SAS members would greatly appreciate a list of these pdocs of which you speak, as I see many a complaint about a widespread inability to fund such MDs.

What meds to you deem "extremely dangerous."

Earlier this week my bottle of Xanax was delivered. I wonder if that's on your list? If so, Costco provides danger at an exceptionally low cost: $17 for 2mg x 150 tablets.

Danger is most affordable.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Klonopin is *far* more dangerous and bad for you than heroin, so if you would never do heroin don't even think about taking clonazepam.


Anybody here have pharmacutical grade opioids they'd like to trade for benzos? Benzos totally fail to impress me.

Note to mods: the above is dripping with sarcasm, not an actual offer to buy nor trade anything.



Recipe For Disaster said:


> Also, why don't you drink alcohol? Benzos are basically alcohol in a pill, only much worse for your brain. Why dont you just use alcohol instead? No prescription needed.


The effect of benzos isn't even close to that of alcohol.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Also, why don't you drink alcohol? Benzos are basically alcohol in a pill, only much worse for your brain. Why dont you just use alcohol instead? No prescription needed.


Their not the same, they just happen to share one mechanism of action in common; they both act on GABA-A receptors, hence a benzo can be used during actue alcohol withdrawal to suppress seizure activity.

With that said Alcohol is alot more 'dirty' in it's psychotropic effects and acts on many more additional receptors, some of which are strongly correlated with pleasure and reward.

In addition alcohol is vastly more toxic (in overdose) both acutely and chronically compared with benzodiazepines.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Benzos are great when used PRN(as needed), if you take them daily, you are just setting yourself up for disaster. I guess the same could be said about opioids, but good luck controlling yourself when you find something that works THAT GOOD.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Anybody here have pharmacutical grade opioids they'd like to trade for benzos? Benzos totally fail to impress me.
> 
> Note to mods: the above is dripping with sarcasm, not an actual offer to buy nor trade anything.
> 
> The effect of benzos isn't even close to that of alcohol.


That's true, alcohol is a lot better.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Their not the same, they just happen to share one mechanism of action in common; they both act on GABA-A receptors, hence a benzo can be used during actue alcohol withdrawal to suppress seizure activity.
> 
> With that said Alcohol is alot more 'dirty' in it's psychotropic effects and acts on many more additional receptors, some of which are strongly correlated with pleasure and reward.
> 
> In addition alcohol is vastly more toxic (in overdose) both acutely and chronically compared with benzodiazepines.


I never meant they were exactly the same, but they can both used for the same purpose. Both are affective at relieving anxiety. However, alcohol won't cause years of withdrawals after you stop it. I am three years off benzos this summer and I still suffer from several debilitating withdrawal symptoms. After I quit drinking, all the symptoms were gone in about a week. I know that alcohol is more toxic to the liver and some other organs, but it's far less toxic to the brain. Personally, I place a little more value on my brain than on my liver. Not only is alcohol much easier on the brain, it's more euphoric too. It pretty much blows benzos away.


----------



## youneedtotalkmore (Sep 7, 2008)

i started taking klonopin about 4 years ago and it was really not easy convincing the dr to let me try it. she was like well if you start taking klonopin you will be taking it forever. i take adderall too, if i take adderall alone it seems to worsen my anxiety and could make me panicky. but i still take klonopin as needed usually 2-3 times a week i dont see how the doctor would think i would become addicted to it. it rly helps though. It is soooooo weird though i have let other people try my klonopin (i kno i shouldnt but i have) and when people without anxiety take it just to see what it does its like they pass out in this really sleepy dazed state. i am like wow i must have some bad anxiety cuz this stuff makes me feel "normal" when other people pass out, have heard them called forgetapins by some people. I think it can really mess some people up if its misused its just i dont understand how since it doesnt have that effect on me. but i have had the same frustrations with the doctors trying every single ssri because they think ur depressed when its ABOUT ANXIety. then you start getting depressed only after getting so frustrated about your anxiety situation. i think s]my doctorf finally gave me an rx for klonopins when i just finally had a breakdown in her office. tears an everything. was like pulling teeth to get klonopins but she handed me an rx for adderall like she was giving out halloween candy.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

youneedtotalkmore said:


> i started taking klonopin about 4 years ago and it was really not easy convincing the dr to let me try it. she was like well if you start taking klonopin you will be taking it forever. i take adderall too, if i take adderall alone it seems to worsen my anxiety and could make me panicky. but i still take klonopin as needed usually 2-3 times a week i dont see how the doctor would think i would become addicted to it. it rly helps though. It is soooooo weird though i have let other people try my klonopin (i kno i shouldnt but i have) and when people without anxiety take it just to see what it does its like they pass out in this really sleepy dazed state. i am like wow i must have some bad anxiety cuz this stuff makes me feel "normal" when other people pass out, have heard them called forgetapins by some people. I think it can really mess some people up if its misused its just i dont understand how since it doesnt have that effect on me. but i have had the same frustrations with the doctors trying every single ssri because they think ur depressed when its ABOUT ANXIety. then you start getting depressed only after getting so frustrated about your anxiety situation. i think s]my doctorf finally gave me an rx for klonopins when i just finally had a breakdown in her office. tears an everything. was like pulling teeth to get klonopins but she handed me an rx for adderall like she was giving out halloween candy.


The amount of sedation you experience on klonopin probably has nothing to do with your anxiety. Some people take .5 mg and pass out, some people can take 4 mg and not pass out. This isnt because the person who can take 4 mg has less anxiety though, its just their personal chemistry.


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Here in the US, psychiatrists will hand out extremely dangerous prescription drugs like candy on Halloween.


true


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Klonopin is *far* more dangerous and bad for you than heroin, so if you would never do heroin don't even think about taking clonazepam.
> 
> Also, why don't you drink alcohol? Benzos are basically alcohol in a pill, only much worse for your brain. Why dont you just use alcohol instead? No prescription needed.


Yea people are dying left and right from klonopin overdoses, ruining their families, and contracting hepatitis C at alarming rates! I can't believe you just said that.

Also, not everyone likes the feeling of being dizzy and stupid from alcohol i'm guessing.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

septemberrose said:


> I am well aware of the abuse and addiction involved with benzos. I know the doctor was trying to protect me, and I guess I am somewhat ignorant. But he wasn't nice about it in any way whatsoever. Nor did he explain these things to me. Klonopin is not considered as addictive as xanax or lorazepam. But my anxiety gets so acute and unbearable I can't help but want something to calm me down you know? I wasn't aware it causes brain damage. I met a lady at my meditation class who says she uses it on days that are exceptionally bad with her anxiety and it helps her get through. That's what I'd like to use it for. But I do realise that this poses a risk of dependancy. I'm not asking for a years worth. Maybe two weeks to get me through my examinations at university, as this drug can be prescribed for short periods. And though this drug is addictive, and dangerous with alcohol (I don't drink) those are the risks I was aware of. But nothing else seems to work. And the idea of learning to live with this panic is something that devestates me. As I try everyday to cope. I'm not trying to whine here...I apologise if that is how I sound. But If it helped a lady with anxiety as acute as my own, then I would like to try and give it a shot. Of late I find it impossible to sleep, work and study. I can't even get out of my car sometimes after driving an hour to my classes. If my life has taken on this restrictive state, *I will risk dependancy to try and open up more routes and enjoy life. But I didn't know about brain damage? Could you tell me some more please?*
> 
> Wunderbez: I haven't heard of Lyrica or Gabapentin! I'll look into them. I always read into what medication I'm taking. When I get a script I don't buy the medication until I look at the side effects and others experiences. If they don't have addiction as side effects it is definitely worth looking into it! Hopefully they are available in australia.
> 
> Thanks guys


Earlier studies have show it causes brain shrinkage and some other crap. Later studies have shown nothing. So really there's no conclusive proof of it.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well klonopin is hard to get because its a benzo  benzos are addictive therefore its hard to get them without a psychiatrist approval or a decent doctor


----------

